# My Tortoise Has Evolved



## turtlebean (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi all!

Little update on my little bean.

When I first got Tortillini I was feeding him a diet of mostly grocery store greens. The occasional tortoise pellets soaked and mixed in. Mostly escarole, chicory, some spring mix, small amount of red and green lettuce maybe some spinach, some turnip or collard greens... basically whatever I read on these forums that was okay to serve. 

Now that most of my seed mixes and plants have started to grow in TORTILLINI HAS EVOLVED into the next stage of his life. 

First we started with the broadleaf and testudo mixes. He kinda shunned them at first, so I would mix them in with escarole or chicory (his fave) and he would slightly nibble on the homemade stuff. It was super frustrating though because he mostly only seemed to wanna eat the grocery store stuff. 

Then I introduced hostas to him. The ones I started growing are tiny and inferior to the ones my mom has growing in her garden, so I opted for those. They were HUGE compared to mine. He was slow to them but now LOVES them.

Exhibit A-



Seeing him eat these was super inspiring to me because I feel like this was his first big step transcending to the world of non grocery store greens. 

I read on here mulberry leaves and the spineless cactus pads are also super good for russians so I scoured all the markets around me for the cactus pads but no luck rip. Also I can’t find a mulberry tree??? anywhere in my yard. So I ordered these cactus pads off etsy, 200+ 5 star reviews and pictures of other little torts enjoying these pads, so I bough them. 

Safe to say, he’s loVING THEM. 

Exhibit B-



When I bring him his food in the morning I usually hand feed him whatever new piece I have with me or his favorite green. It’s cool cause now he starts seeing me as the food bearer and will walk over to me every morning. It’s really the only time in the day I get to spend with him because I leave for work and he’s usually asleep when I come home at the end of the night. After I hand feed him one or two things, I set his food pile down and he’ll go to eat that. 

Okay last thing. I have no idea what the heck or where the heck mulberry trees are. Research still pending. In the meantime I bought some off ebay and let me tell you... this little guy LOVES THEM. 

Exhibit C-



I’m just really excited because i’ve gone from about 100% of his diet being grocery store greens to about 25%. He now eats a healthy portion of weeds and leaves, and now cactus pads too! I’m hoping to find a more sustainable place to get cactus pads from as well as the mulberry leaves. Perhaps I’ll trying growing the pads but we’ll see. 

-Julia R (Happy tort mom who feels like one of those moms who gets their kids to eat brocolli for the first time)


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 5, 2020)

Here’s a picture of the mulberry leaves and cactus pads I got off the internet


----------



## Newtortmom13 (Jun 5, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Little update on my little bean.
> 
> ...


Hi I've also thought about growing the spineless prickly pear cactus but it takes like 7 years for them to grow from seeds to editable plants so don't feel alone I've been looking for mths and can't find them anywhere but on line


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome, I can't find a mulberry tree near me either. There's a neighbor down the street that has a huge patch of cactus growing by the mailbox though. So I dress up in all black and go down there at night like a ninja.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Here’s a picture of the mulberry leaves and cactus pads I got off the internet
> View attachment 296529


I love this post!!!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 5, 2020)

Russians are good eaters once they start getting into new foods but I still like a proud mama whenever mine tries something new.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 5, 2020)

If you need mulberry leaves I have 3 massive trees and I can ship you some for free whenever you need,


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 5, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> If you need mulberry leaves I have 3 massive trees and I can ship you some for free whenever you need,


That would be awesome my little tort and I would love that


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 5, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Awesome, I can't find a mulberry tree near me either. There's a neighbor down the street that has a huge patch of cactus growing by the mailbox though. So I dress up in all black and go down there at night like a ninja.


Grab me some while you at it please!? I can't find them anywhere here. I'll probably have to do online too. Same with the mulberry ?
Thats so cool you are able to expand his diet with yummy plants! I'm trying to do the same. Some things are kind of hard to find, but seeing this makes me super happy and it has renewed my search for new foods ?


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m gonna keep trying to incorporate more and more healthy things into his diet! If anyone has any other suggestions, let me know, i’m super down to try them! 

If only Tortillini liked his weed mixes as much as he liked his cactus pads


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 5, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Here’s a picture of the mulberry leaves and cactus pads I got off the internet
> View attachment 296529


That’s great! Do the leaves last long in the fridge? My grape vines leaves lasted in the fridge for 2 months.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 5, 2020)

These just came in this week so i’m not quite sure yet how long they’ll last. I honestly didn’t even know if I should put them in the fridge but that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 6, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Awesome, I can't find a mulberry tree near me either. There's a neighbor down the street that has a huge patch of cactus growing by the mailbox though. So I dress up in all black and go down there at night like a ninja.


I would so do this? i grow stuff myself, but a neighbor has lot's of weeds, I know he doesn't spray, it's a complete jungle. Sometimes I take stuff too?


----------



## leoturt (Jun 6, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Here’s a picture of the mulberry leaves and cactus pads I got off the internet
> View attachment 296529


What site do you get those mulberry leaves from??!! I've been looking for fresh ones but can't find any online! And There's none where I live.
Also, I am growing my own spineless prickly pear cactus so I won't have to rely on buying any in the future. It's easy to grow them.


----------



## Ruszian Tortoise (Jun 6, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Grab me some while you at it please!? I can't find them anywhere here. I'll probably have to do online too. Same with the mulberry ?
> Thats so cool you are able to expand his diet with yummy plants! I'm trying to do the same. Some things are kind of hard to find, but seeing this makes me super happy and it has renewed my search for new foods ?


Happy Birthday!
~~~
... What?
Tortellini is evolving!
*cue music: dun dun dun*
That's great!


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 6, 2020)

leoturt said:


> What site do you get those mulberry leaves from??!! I've been looking for fresh ones but can't find any online! And There's none where I live.
> Also, I am growing my own spineless prickly pear cactus so I won't have to rely on buying any in the future. It's easy to grow them.


I just went on ebay and searched mulberry leaves! There’s a ton of sellers on there with excellent reviews, so I just picked a listing and purchased!

I think i’m gonna look into growing some cactus as well, it would definitely pay off in the long run!


----------



## leoturt (Jun 6, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> I just went on ebay and searched mulberry leaves! There’s a ton of sellers on there with excellent reviews, so I just picked a listing and purchased!
> 
> I think i’m gonna look into growing some cactus as well, it would definitely pay off in the long run!


I will try that.

And, here is one of 6 of my spineless prickly pear with new growth. They are outside in pots on my balcony and just need well draining soil and water once in a while. It's pretty cool watching the growth progress (at least for me since it's my first time). I bought the pads from coastal silk worms online.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 6, 2020)

leoturt said:


> I will try that.
> 
> And, here is one of 6 of my spineless prickly pear with new growth. They are outside in pots on my balcony and just need well draining soil and water once in a while. It's pretty cool watching the growth progress (at least for me since it's my first time). I bought the pads from coastal silk worms online.


Oooh that’s so cute!! I will check out their website and maybe even try growing as well


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 6, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Grab me some while you at it please!? I can't find them anywhere here. I'll probably have to do online too. Same with the mulberry ?
> Thats so cool you are able to expand his diet with yummy plants! I'm trying to do the same. Some things are kind of hard to find, but seeing this makes me super happy and it has renewed my search for new foods ?


Sure!


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2020)

This whole thread makes me so happy!  Thank you for posting @turtlebean


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 6, 2020)

Ruszian Tortoise said:


> Happy Birthday!
> ~~~
> ... What?
> Tortellini is evolving!
> ...


 Hahaha thanks!


----------



## DesertGirl (Jun 7, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Little update on my little bean.
> 
> ...


Find a Mexican grocery store. They have cactus pads. One pad is less than a dollar. Good luck.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 7, 2020)

DesertGirl said:


> Find a Mexican grocery store. They have cactus pads. One pad is less than a dollar. Good luck.


That would be amazing, I’ll try and track some down. Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## DesertGirl (Jun 7, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> That would be amazing, I’ll try and track some down. Thank you for the suggestion


Yeah, they’re right they in the product section, just loose pads lying there. Might be a stretch finding in CT! I’m in NV. Good luck. Our little girl (hit 5 lbs yesterday!) loves them and I don’t say that about everything!


----------



## Sue Ann (Jun 7, 2020)

Newtortmom13 said:


> Hi I've also thought about growing the spineless prickly pear cactus but it takes like 7 years for them to grow from seeds to editable plants so don't feel alone I've been looking for mths and can't find them anywhere but on line


Take some of the cactus pads from you order and stick them in the yard in dirt. I have been doing that and mine are starting to grow pads and fruit. It has taken 9 months but it’s worth it.


----------



## Tarac (Jun 7, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Little update on my little bean.
> 
> ...



My hatchling loves cactus pads too, but can’t find them. Can u post the link to the Etsy page pleases? We r still on 100% grocery, at 3-4 months. And only 22g.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 7, 2020)

Tarac said:


> My hatchling loves cactus pads too, but can’t find them. Can u post the link to the Etsy page pleases? We r still on 100% grocery, at 3-4 months. And only 22g.



This is the etsy page and seller I bought from, he’s sold out now but hopefully he restocks soon! There might have been some other sellers on there you could check out, I hope that helps!


----------



## Braeden p (Jun 7, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> I’m gonna keep trying to incorporate more and more healthy things into his diet! If anyone has any other suggestions, let me know, i’m super down to try them!
> 
> If only Tortillini liked his weed mixes as much as he liked his cactus pads


Cut up the cactus and mix it with weeds that gets Betty to eat weeds and I add some carrot sticks do she will eat it.


----------



## evansmom (Jun 7, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Little update on my little bean.
> 
> ...


The cactus pads are SO easy to grow! I started with ONE pad and now have a ton of cacti from the one pad. As soon as the first one had a few "ears," I detached one and stuck it into soil mix it took right away. Our climate is not particularly warm and we get morning sunshine and late afternoon sunshine. The garden is full of what we call "mickey mouse" cactus (after all, isn't opuntia or nopales harder to say than mickey mouse?" You do have to watch out for the little spines that are almost invisible. When I harvest a new pad, I usually use a folded up newspaper that I wrap around the pad to twist it off. I did buy the first pad from Carolina Pet Supply, but you might be able to find it elsewhere.


----------



## Warren (Jun 7, 2020)

evansmom said:


> The cactus pads are SO easy to grow! I started with ONE pad and now have a ton of cacti from the one pad. As soon as the first one had a few "ears," I detached one and stuck it into soil mix it took right away. Our climate is not particularly warm and we get morning sunshine and late afternoon sunshine. The garden is full of what we call "mickey mouse" cactus (after all, isn't opuntia or nopales harder to say than mickey mouse?" You do have to watch out for the little spines that are almost invisible. When I harvest a new pad, I usually use a folded up newspaper that I wrap around the pad to twist it off. I did buy the first pad from Carolina Pet Supply, but you might be able to find it elsewhere.


A few years ago I was looking for spineless cactus to plant for my tortoise here in Baltimore, had trouble at that time to fine some. I found a neighbor who had some cactus with thorns and gave me 3 pads, starting them in a bucket of water. In a few days they started showing new roots, so I just layed them down on some soft soil and kept watering everyday. The only thing I dont like is being stuck with thorns with it time to cut Sammy some new fresh pads.

This picture was taken this morning, this will be this plant 3rd summer. I surprise that the cactus survived through winter, but as you can see that there is plenty for my Sulcata. He just passed the 17 lbs. mark.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 7, 2020)

Warren said:


> A few years ago I was looking for spineless cactus to plant for my tortoise here in Baltimore, had trouble at that time to fine some. I found a neighbor who had some cactus with thorns and gave me 3 pads, starting them in a bucket of water. In a few days they started showing new roots, so I just layed them down on some soft soil and kept watering everyday. The only thing I dont like is being stuck with thorns with it time to cut Sammy some new fresh pads.
> View attachment 296738
> This picture was taken this morning, this will be this plant 3rd summer. I surprise that the cactus survived through winter, but as you can see that there is plenty for my Sulcata. He just passed the 17 lbs. mark.


That is so cool and inspiring to see! I think i’m gonna try and grow some this week and maybe one day i’ll have a little cacti garden like that too


----------



## Melissacoop (Jun 8, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> If you need mulberry leaves I have 3 massive trees and I can ship you some for free whenever you need,


I would be interested in purchasing some Mulberry leaves from you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tarac said:


> My hatchling loves cactus pads too, but can’t find them. Can u post the link to the Etsy page pleases? We r still on 100% grocery, at 3-4 months. And only 22g.











Plants & Seedlings for sale | eBay


Shop great deals on Plants & Seedlings. Get outdoors for some landscaping or spruce up your garden! Shop a huge online selection at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 8, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Plants & Seedlings for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Shop great deals on Plants & Seedlings. Get outdoors for some landscaping or spruce up your garden! Shop a huge online selection at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!
> ...


I also got a massive thing of aloe from publix. I have no idea why they sell it but I got lucky.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 8, 2020)

Melissacoop said:


> I would be interested in purchasing some Mulberry leaves from you!


That sounds great, I have to sort something out with my paypal account but I might be able to send you some, some time this week?


----------



## Melissacoop (Jun 8, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> That sounds great, I have to sort something out with my paypal account but I might be able to send you some, some time this week?


Sure!! I could also zelle you or Venmo. Thanks!


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 8, 2020)

Melissacoop said:


> Sure!! I could also zelle you or Venmo. Thanks!


Same I would be happy to purchase some as well!


----------



## junebugsmom (Jun 9, 2020)

I have tons of cactus pads that grow in my yard. If anyone wants some I'm happy to send it if you pay for the postage.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Jun 9, 2020)

Congrats on the evolution! Once you get the final form, Torterra, you are ready for the Pokemon League!

Sorry... my daughter drags me out to go Pokemon hunting still... it's affected my brain.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 9, 2020)

junebugsmom said:


> I have tons of cactus pads that grow in my yard. If anyone wants some I'm happy to send it if you pay for the postage.


I will definitely take you up on that offer when I run out of pads


----------



## [email protected]_ (Jun 23, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Little update on my little bean.
> 
> ...


I grow prickly pear in NH, USA outside no problem. It overwinters on its own and comes back strong. It doesn't fruit, of course, and it doesn't grow as fast as it would in the South, but it is a reliable grower in cold climates, so you should plant it if you can.
Also, my neighbor grows mulberry trees, which remain well under 20 feet tall, respond well to pruning, and come back strong after every winter, so if you can try these things in the ground or even on containers you can grow your own


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 23, 2020)

[email protected]_ said:


> I grow prickly pear in NH, USA outside no problem. It overwinters on its own and comes back strong. It doesn't fruit, of course, and it doesn't grow as fast as it would in the South, but it is a reliable grower in cold climates, so you should plant it if you can.
> Also, my neighbor grows mulberry trees, which remain well under 20 feet tall, respond well to pruning, and come back strong after every winter, so if you can try these things in the ground or even on containers you can grow your own


I think when I get done procrastinating I would like to try growing both!! My little tort would probably be so happy with me if I did


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 23, 2020)

I started a couple pads i had and doing pretty good after couple months


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I started a couple pads i had and doing pretty good after couple months
> View attachment 298165


omg they look like mutant pads lol! Hopefully when I try to grow some they get as big as yours!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 23, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> omg they look like mutant pads lol! Hopefully when I try to grow some they get as big as yours!


Believe me.. if i can grow them.. anyone can lol


----------



## Krista S (Jun 23, 2020)

I’ve got a few growing in my tortoises bedroom that have just started to sprout new pads too. It takes time, but is definitely possible. Cactus pads are impossible to find here where I live in Canada. I had to order these from a guy in a different province. He mailed them in an envelope across the country and I put them in cactus dirt and water them every now and then...doesn’t get much easier then that. They weren’t happy where I initially placed them, but they really perked up once they got moved into the warmer and more humid tort room. It’s too cold to have them outdoors so I’m hoping they can really start to flourish indoors.


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 24, 2020)

Krista S said:


> I’ve got a few growing in my tortoises bedroom that have just started to sprout new pads too. It takes time, but is definitely possible. Cactus pads are impossible to find here where I live in Canada. I had to order these from a guy in a different province. He mailed them in an envelope across the country and I put them in cactus dirt and water them every now and then...doesn’t get much easier then that. They weren’t happy where I initially placed them, but they really perked up once they got moved into the warmer and more humid tort room. It’s too cold to have them outdoors so I’m hoping they can really start to flourish indoors.


Love that you have a bedroom for your tortoise that is the cutest thing lol!! I’ll keep you guys posted on how it goes when I try growing


----------

